# Holdsworth year?



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 29, 2019)

Anybody have an idea on an appropriate year?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## troy boy (Apr 29, 2019)

LOOKS 40 S COOL BIKE  FOR SALE?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 30, 2019)

troy boy said:


> LOOKS 40 S COOL BIKE  FOR SALE?



Nope want to HOLD onto this one for a bit. Lol


----------



## frampton (Apr 30, 2019)

How about a side view shot of the whole bike?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 30, 2019)

frampton said:


> How about a side view shot of the whole bike?



 I'll have to pull it out but I'll get one. These are old pictures.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (May 25, 2019)

The bike with the tandem from the same family that use to race them, both are Holdsworths.


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 26, 2019)

Nice old one. They drilled the fork?


----------



## juvela (May 26, 2019)

Bikerider007 said:


> Nice old one. They drilled the fork?




-----

Crown drilled, as is curved seat stay bridge.

This image illustrates mount of Lam sidepull calipers, bow & stern.





---

In first group of images cycle wears SR SP-100AL pedals and in second group Phillips Apollo pedals.  Which are being used?

---

Some of the fittings appear they may be Brampton.  If you would like to explore their identification you might wish to look at this catalogue from the company dated 1948.  Head parts, for example, are organised in an odd manner.  There is a page of locknuts, a page of adjustable races, a page of fork crown races, etc.

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Brampton catalogue 1948 (V-CC Library).pdf
-----


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (May 26, 2019)

Thanks I've never taken a good look at the fork hole. And the bike came as set up in the first pictures. Had some modern stuff on it which came off. Pedals I had around and put them of because they look better.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (May 26, 2019)

That's an interesting year because that's when the company started. I've checked other Holdsworth lug examples and none match but I can't find any earlier ones. Head parts organized wierd? 



juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Crown drilled, as is curved seat stay bridge.
> 
> ...


----------

